# Privat kups



## soccerld (Oct 2, 2007)

has anyone had experiences with Privat Kup wheels. i like the look of them even though they are 1 piece but i want to know how wide the lips are. they seem pretty big but im not sure.








al so here is the link to their page http://shopping.netsuite.com/s...96809


----------



## plastic_bullet (Mar 11, 2006)

i swore i read somewhere that theyre 3 piece...


----------



## jity86 (Sep 6, 2002)

they cost around 200 each = they arent three piece. I have a set of privat netz, They are very nice looking wheel, and they have held up very well. depending on the offset the 9.5" version should have a very deep lip. check out the privat legende, F-in sick and cheeeeeeaaaaap.


----------



## make_it_rainn (Jan 8, 2010)

2.5" on the 8.5 and 3" on the 9.5. It's a step lip so it's however you want to measure it.


----------



## plastic_bullet (Mar 11, 2006)

jity86 said:


> they cost around 200 each = they arent three piece. I have a set of privat netz, They are very nice looking wheel, and they have held up very well. depending on the offset the 9.5" version should have a very deep lip. check out the privat legende, F-in sick and cheeeeeeaaaaap.


 good point.


----------

